# nicodemus bridge



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

I went to nicodemus bridge today and caught about 50 or more crappie. There were a lot of small ones and i was just catching them all on a chartruse tube lure and was juss dropping it straight down with a bobber and watching them eat it and then set the hook. If you couldn't see the lure u weren't going to catch a lot. All the fish were on top and there were some further out. it was a good trip and im going to head bak prob. next weekend.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

cool was there alot of peeps out there ?...The bigger crappies normally are under the smaller ones


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Never heard of nicodemus bridge ... where's it at?

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*fishhead...*

Nicodemus Road goes over Liberty Reservoir (a Baltimore water supply reservoir northwest of Baltimore City).

If you mapquest "Nicodemus Road - Reisterstown, Md, you should get a hit.

Head north on 796 (Owings Mills blvd), and take Franklin Blvd westbound.

The first traffic signal you see is Nicodemus Rd.

Turn right and you will be driving over the bridge in a short distance.

Depending on the fishing, it can get rather crowded, as you are only allowed to fish on the fenced-in side.

The fishing is usually excellent (wind permitting), for crappie - however most are small.

A number of LM & SM bass are taken - as well as the occasional walleye and striper.

The stripers usually fall to bottom fished chicken livers, or shiners. A number of anglers will liveline small crappie, perch, or bluegill - but that is technically illegal. They have restrictions on the use of aquatic bait - and all aquatic bait MUST be accompanied be a receipt showing that it came from a state-certified "zebra mussel free" dealer.

Keep in mind that Maryland has a 15 crappie/day creel limit.

May you winds be light - and you string stretched TIGHT.
 

Screamin' reels.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

i got my limit and could have caughten my dads limit too but we had to go. those fish are a pain in the butt to fillet for me for some reason. I would cut down till i got to the backbone and there would be all these bones before them. man was it a pain so i left it up to my dad to cut the heads and tails off.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

andre the bridge was packed but i managed to get a spot cuz some spots were open. around 1 to 2 people rele started to leave and around 3 there were 4 of us out there. ur rite but some big crappies were juss sittin on the top. all the crappies were sitting on the top and most of the catch was small. if u have a myspace pm me and ill show u my link with the fish on it.


----------

